
The Amateur Cloud Society That (Sort Of) Rattled the Scientific Community (2016) - Tomte
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/08/magazine/the-amateur-cloud-society-that-sort-of-rattled-the-scientific-community.html
======
nisse72
Here's a particularly dramtic asperitas cloud, from NASA's astronomy picture
of the day:

[https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130227.html](https://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap130227.html)

~~~
captain_perl
If you love clouds, then you'll love New Zealand.

I did some flying down there, and not only do you see every type of cloud in a
day, they change from one minute to the next.

IFR (I Follow Roads) navigation is still acceptable in NZ when the clouds come
down to tree-top height and you're in a valley.

One of the most fantastic times of my life was flying a small airplane from
North Island to South Island and back over the huge crater lakes. And lots of
sheep!

~~~
escherplex
Once flew with a guy in the now defunct CAF of NZ (redubbed Black Sheep Wing)
from Auckland to Nelson and the general landscape resembled a beautiful
stylized golf course (with a zillion sheep) . If you want a spooky sensation
try flying from Dunedin to Christchurch, low (not too low) over the Banks
Peninsula around sunset in October when the advection fog starts oozing down
the mountain slopes. Reminds you of the old Steve McQueen grade B SF movie
'The Crawling Eye'.

